# Looking for online trainer for routine + supps (will pay)



## Da_Engineer (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

  I used to train and stopped about 1.5 years ago or so.  I was training for about 3 years.  I'm now looking to get back into it and am looking for a trainer online that can give me routines and follow my progress and change where things need changed etc.  Also looking for advice and where to go with supps and such.  I can pay via moneybookers or poker sites.  We will be contacting each other via msn.  I want an online trainer to kick my butt so that I can have extra motivation as well as expertise.  Let me know if anyone is interested that has very good experience in this.

  My goals are to gain mass and strength.

Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Nov 12, 2008)

Da_Engineer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used to train and stopped about 1.5 years ago or so.  I was training for about 3 years.  I'm now looking to get back into it and am looking for a trainer online that can give me routines and follow my progress and change where things need changed etc.  Also looking for advice and where to go with supps and such.  I can pay via moneybookers or poker sites.  We will be contacting each other via msn.  I want an online trainer to kick my butt so that I can have extra motivation as well as expertise.  Let me know if anyone is interested that has very good experience in this.
> 
> ...



Well, I only take checks, money orders or Pay Pal


----------



## Da_Engineer (Nov 12, 2008)

gopro said:


> Well, I only take checks, money orders or Pay Pal



K cool, I'll find someone to send you paypal and I'll send them MB or something, can you add me to MSN please.


----------



## gopro (Nov 13, 2008)

Da_Engineer said:


> K cool, I'll find someone to send you paypal and I'll send them MB or something, can you add me to MSN please.




Well, I do not have MSN and when I work with clients I do so through email only. Check my site in my sig below. Thanks.


----------

